# Obama wanted to start a war with Iran to get re-elected.



## Penelope (Jan 3, 2020)

No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penelope (Jan 3, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> In Penny Lane, there is a barber showing photographs
> Of every head he's had the pleasure to know
> And all the people that come and go
> Stop and say, "Hello"
> ...



You can always count on me.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 3, 2020)

LOL... That meat puppet faggot bolshevik wanted to start a civil war to collapse the US.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 3, 2020)

Targeting an individual who is planning attacks on Americans in a state where war is already there isn't starting a war you dip.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.


You're such a terrorist loving and traitorous retard.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 3, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> LOL... That meat puppet faggot bolshevik wanted to start a civil war to collapse the US.


But the OP's assessment sounds so good to make that claim after all the embassy wasn't attacked first now was it. (sarcasm intended)


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Trump predicted Obama would start a war with Iran to get re-elected.

Obama was re-elected.  Without a war with Iran.

Trump also claimed Obama was born in Kenya.  And that the Crowdstrike server is in the Ukraine.

I'm seeing a pattern...


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2020)

kwc57 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.
> ...


LOL 

Impeached Trump is literally doing what he falsely claimed Obama would do, attacking Iran to get re-elected because he's too weak to negotiate with them.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 3, 2020)

Isn’t it amazing that the left always sides with the enemy?


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Isn’t it amazing that the left always sides with the enemy?


Wrong, we're not aiding with Impeached Trump.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Isn’t it amazing that the left always sides with the enemy?
> ...


Which means you are siding with your imagined friend the terrorist Solemeanie! Good form traitors!


----------



## kyzr (Jan 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Killing a terrorist commander in Iraq is hardly attacking Iran.  Hint:  Iran is NOT in Iraq!!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Is OP saying Trump colluded with Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq?


----------



## kyzr (Jan 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Isn’t it amazing that the left always sides with the enemy?
> ...



Why don't you proof-read your posts?  It only takes a second or two.  "aiding"??  WTF??


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Killing a terrorist commander in Iraq is hardly attacking Iran.  Hint:  Iran is NOT in Iraq!!


Ah.  So if Iran kills a bunch of Americans in Iraq, that's not an attack on the US.

Got it.

Remind me. What was our reason for killing Solemeini again?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Isn’t it amazing that the left always sides with the enemy?


The OP isn’t siding with the enemy it’s calling out Trumps dishonesty and hypocrisy


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 3, 2020)

Right, Trump took out a terrorist, responsible for many American deaths and the left is in mourning.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

kwc57 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.
> ...


She asked why Soleimani was evil earlier, if you can believe it.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Isn’t it amazing that the left always sides with the enemy?
> ...


Oh, yes she is.  See my above post.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Right, Trump took out a terrorist, responsible for many American deaths and the left is in mourning.


It’s sickening.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Is OP saying Trump colluded with Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq?


No it’s not. Wow, how did you interpret it that way?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Right, Trump took out a terrorist, responsible for many American deaths and the left is in mourning.


Who is mourning on the left? Can you show an example?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Right, Trump took out a terrorist, responsible for many American deaths and the left is in mourning.
> ...


Ewe!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


I’ve seen your posts, they are hyperbolic and dishonest


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


So that’s a no? How much bullshit are you going to spew today?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Bull.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Hey......look everybody!  Another terrorist loving, traitorous retard.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 3, 2020)

It’s knee jerk. That’s a measure of the hatred they have for America and for Trump. They mourn the death of a terrorist. Democrats are dumbasses.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Is OP saying Trump colluded with Iran to attack our embassy in Iraq?
> ...



Trump didn’t make Iran attack the embassy.  They did it willfully and a response is necessary, that’s my point.

Trump responded to Iran’s attack. It has nothing to do with the 2020 election.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


No really, that’s the truth


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Killing a terrorist commander in Iraq is hardly attacking Iran.  Hint:  Iran is NOT in Iraq!!
> ...



Same reason for killing Baghdadi.  Terrorsist


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Right, Trump took out a terrorist, responsible for many American deaths and the left is in mourning.
> ...



Geraldo Rivera said the General was our “friend”.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


There are many terrorists in the world.  Why this one? 

He has killed Americans overseas, and by kyzr's logic that's not an attack on the US.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Yeah no shit Iran attacked and a response was appropriate. Assassinating a top general is a response that could lead to war. So the question is whether that was the appropriate response or not. We shall see


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Whatever Trump did to respond would have been the wrong move according to a Dimms and the Corporate left wing media.

Fuck them. Who cares what they say.

Dimms and media never called out Obama for droning brown people and American citizens in the Middle East.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


fox news and trumps buddy Geraldo said that?! Wow, I wonder why?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Wrong place wrong time.  Oopsies.   Maybe don’t attack our embassy and you don’t have to worry about losing one of your government sponsored TERRORISTS.

FUCK THAT GUY.  Glad the terrorist is dead.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone who didn’t call out Obama for countless drone strikes can suck a fat bag of bananas,


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Worth starting a war with Iran in your eyes?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Oh, geesh.  Did he visit him while covering the wars?  Did he stop to think the attack he was in was probably orchestrated by Soleimani’s minions?


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Why not any of them.  We have been working on killing all of them if you hadn't noticed.  

An attack on a US Embassy is an attack on a US territory (in general).

Embassy Law and Legal Definition | USLegal, Inc.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.



Obomination is  a traiter to america same as Bush. He lied saying he would reverse Bushs patriot act and would end the war in the middlle east but instead he not only contiuned both he EXPANDED both invading Syria.

Even though he is a mass murderer and traiter same as Bush and Trump now as well,that was the one  thing he DID  do right,was his deal with Iran.Now Trump is destroying all that. so much for Trump being the peacemaker everybody wants to think he is.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I don’t want any wars, but capitulation is never the answer.

Pallets of taxpayer cash is not the answer.  Your money and my money to pay a ransom is not the answer.

Was the attack on our embassy worth a war to Iran?


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Whatever Trump did to respond would have been the wrong move according to a Dimms and the Corporate left wing media.
> 
> Fuck them. Who cares what they say.
> 
> Dimms and media never called out Obama for droning brown people and American citizens in the Middle East.



I completely agree.  That's the problem with TDS, you never know if the Dem's really mean what they say or are just spouting off.  It has muddied the water of their message and no one can read those tea leaves.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2020)

I see the brainwashed sheep of USMB who cant refute these pesky facts of the OP  to no surprise,are the brainwashed sheep who has been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media that Iran is a threat to the world ignoring reality ISRAEL is the threat to the world.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I see the brainwashed sheep of USMB who cant refute these pesky facts of the OP  to no surprise,are the brainwashed sheep who has been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media that Iran is a threat to the world ignoring reality ISRAEL is the threat to the world.


Said the Anti-semite


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Well now you’re changing the subject to Obama. I get it, you hate Obama and don’t agree with anything he did. But right now we are talking about Trumps move. So yes a response was appropriate. You say fuck that guy he should be dead, but the question is whether it’s worth killing him if it starts a war with Iran. Do you think that’s worth the risk? Yes or no? Because there are other ways to respond. You get that don’t you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Isn’t it amazing that the left always sides with the enemy?
> ...





I am afraid  many of USMB's posters cant think for themselves they so much have their head up Trumps ass that they dont understand what you said so very well there.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Attack any embassy of ours and we go in dry on you.

What’s the issue.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 3, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> LOL... That meat puppet faggot bolshevik wanted to start a civil war to collapse the US.


Address the topic, freak.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I see the brainwashed sheep of USMB who cant refute these pesky facts of the OP  to no surprise,are the brainwashed sheep who has been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media that Iran is a threat to the world ignoring reality ISRAEL is the threat to the world.
> ...



you trolls always retreat to the tiresome anti-semitic crap when you cant counter facts, you end up- with shit on your face everytime because many TRUE jewish folks who agree with me and are sick of the murderous zionists ways of their government in Israel agree with me so you are calling THEM anti-semtic as well which proves what retards you all are when you get desperate after getting checkmated going to the anti-semtic bullshit.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 3, 2020)

Have you seen the Democrats?

I doubt St Trumpy would have to start a war to get re-elected.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



To tell you the truth, they (middle east in general) have been in wars for thousands of years.  It won't change.  Just because one or the other, in this case the Palatines and Israelites, doesn't agree with how land is split up and who owns what doesn't mean that Israel is the bad guy. Shit has been convoluted over those thousands of years so what makes you think Israel is at fault?  You, nor I, have experienced that thousand year history and no one can make it clear to anyone in any rational way.  It's this type of thinking that gets us in the situation we find ourselves in the middle east.  We've been fucking that up for 50 years.  Making it worse, never better.  What we need to do is stay out of the fucking way whenever possible.

So to pick a side and say you think Israel is at fault shows that you are against the israeli's whom are mostly jewish.  Therefore you show a prejudice towards the Jews therefore - anti-semite.

Edit to add:  It's spelled Semitic.  Check fucking mate.


----------



## deannalw (Jan 3, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... That meat puppet faggot bolshevik wanted to start a civil war to collapse the US.
> ...




LOL!

After you!


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 3, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Enough with the head up the ass bullshit. If you do not support taking out that fucking terrorist then youside with the enemy and against your President and your country. I am sure the fucking enemy is so proud of the left and their fucking public criticism of President Trumps taking out a terrorist who has claimed many American lives. So stfu with your denials.


----------



## xyz (Jan 3, 2020)

However, while I do not believe Trump ordered the drone strikes and bombings to win a reelection, I am thinking he is doing this all to distract from his impeachment.

And it's working like a charm, may I say. Hardly anyone is talking about the impeachment anymore.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

In order for one to believe this is a political stunt by Trump, one would have to believe he coordinated with Iran to attack the Iraq embassy.

Seems pretty fucking stupid.

Maybe he is just doing what Presidents should do when a US embassy is attacked.

Some of you need to pull your tongue out of Obama’s asspipe.

Benghazi was exactly how you DO NOT handle an embassy attack.


----------



## xyz (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> In order for one to believe this is a political stunt by Trump, one would have to believe he coordinated with Iran to attack the Iraq embassy.


The embassy was not in real danger, it was kind of an incendiary  protest, could have turned out bad but that embassy has several layers of walls and is well protected. 

Plus that was not even the pretext for the military actions, it was an attack in Kirkuk, possibly against some oil installation and the contractor could have have some connection to that.

That attack could possibly have been carried out by ISIS or someone else, it's unclear, and in any case making stuff up would require so much less effort than what Dubya did.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 3, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Enough with the head up the ass bullshit. If you do not support taking out that fucking terrorist then youside with the enemy and against your President and your country



Here we go with THIS shit again.

Exactly what we heard in the run up to the IRAQ war.

This General has been head of the Quds Force since 1998. The Quds are no different now than they have been all that time but Trump takes him out now. Why?

He's been Impeached.

Wag the Dog ya know


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 3, 2020)

Lesh said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Enough with the head up the ass bullshit. If you do not support taking out that fucking terrorist then youside with the enemy and against your President and your country
> ...


No asshole. That’s not why. What I wonder is why he lived this long after killing hundreds of Americans? Dew ewe know?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.



Trump* is just trying to divert attention away from his impeachment. Go Nancy!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Lefties sad that we killed a terrorist is hysterical when they never ONE TIME ever complained about any Obama drone strikes.

They know they are full of shit. Don’t humor them.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 3, 2020)

We just publicly killed the #2 man in Iran. They HAVE to respond.

Wonderful.

And why?

Impeachment


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 3, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Isn’t it amazing that the left always sides with the enemy?


The left *IS* the enemy.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Lefties sad that we killed a terrorist is hysterical when they never ONE TIME ever complained about any Obama drone strikes.
> 
> They know they are full of shit. Don’t humor them.


 They don't "know" anything. They're regurgitating agitprop they found on a moonbat echo chamber site.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lesh said:


> We just publicly killed the #2 man in Iran. They HAVE to respond.
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> ...


Then we get to wipe out their entire nuclear manufacturing capacity....

Pity...


.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lakhoturd said:


> Some leftist shithead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...

The impeachment that Nanzi is holding up?

How fucking stupid can you possibly be?


.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 3, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> LOL... That meat puppet faggot bolshevik wanted to start a civil war to collapse the US.


Are you talking about Trump?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 3, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Qasem Soleimani was a horrible human being who was responsible for the deaths of many Americans and the world could be safer with him gone.
I hope that is the results. I hope Iran comes to the table to negotiate.
Saddam Hussein was a horrible human who most felt the world be better without. When he was finally knocked out of power and killed negative things happened that few westerners expected because they do not understand the Middle East culture.
I hope a post Saddam does not happen.
What do Trump supporters feel will happen now that Trump has arranged Qasem Soleimani eliminated.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 3, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Qasem Soleimani was a horrible human being who was responsible for the deaths of many Americans and the world could be safer with him gone.
> I hope that is the results. I hope Iran comes to the table to negotiate.



Do you not know that Soleimani has already been replaced and that his death does nothing to stop the Quds Force from doing what they do?

Do you not realize that Iran HAS to retaliate or they lose legitimacy with their people?

Is that the kind of result you want?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Trump predicted Obama would start a war with Iran to get re-elected.
> 
> Obama was re-elected.  Without a war with Iran.
> 
> ...



Your TDS is showing  through ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Killing a terrorist commander in Iraq is hardly attacking Iran.  Hint:  Iran is NOT in Iraq!!
> ...



We were bored ?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 3, 2020)

Lesh said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Qasem Soleimani was a horrible human being who was responsible for the deaths of many Americans and the world could be safer with him gone.
> ...


I understand that is a big possibility but I am asking to hear from Trump supporters who are very positive about what Trump did.
As an American I hope and pray the worst does not happen.
I have no confidence in Trump but I hope I am wrong.
That is why I want to hear from Trump supporters on the best case scenario plan that was in place to kill Qasem Soleimani. When Trump killed Qasem Soleimani, what did he see the long term results.
What concerns me is I am not hearing from any Trump supporters.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 3, 2020)

Lesh said:


> We just publicly killed the #2 man in Iran. They HAVE to respond.
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> ...



Its like the Iran killed the VP, Pence.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

Dimms are just looking for political points and their lack of support is disgusting.

They don’t have American interests at heart. They just want money and power.

Shameful


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 3, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Dimms are just looking for political points and their lack of support is disgusting.
> 
> They don’t have American interests at heart. They just want money and power.
> 
> Shameful


I am not a Democrat but I do not like Trump. Most Americans want the best to happen despite concerns. Some have voiced their concerns.
Do not just criticize those with concerns.
To counter the concerns, as a Trump supporter, tell us what the possible positive results could be. Please provide the long term positive strategy of taking out Qasem Soleimani.


----------



## Fueri (Jan 3, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > We just publicly killed the #2 man in Iran. They HAVE to respond.
> ...




And that's exactly why they'll have to use their brains for a change.

They know if they go too far and give the US the excuse to take that stuff out it's going to be a crater festival- and they do not want to lose that bargaining chip they've been working their busy little selves on...


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 3, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Dimms are just looking for political points and their lack of support is disgusting.
> ...


A stupid and dishonest question.  You already know what the long terms positive effects of killing Solemani are and whatever the answer to yoru question is, you will attack it in  order to attack the President.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 3, 2020)

Fueri said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


It is a game of chicken. Who will blink first.
I do not see the Iranians as rational so we can expect anything.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 3, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Try me. Give me the positive actions you feel will happen. I may not agree with you but I will just listen. I feel no one knows what will happen. We are dealing with a desperate, irrational regime.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 3, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


They are rational but unrealistic, so they reach their conclusions based on unrealistic expectations.  As they find themselves increasingly humiliated by US retaliations they cannot hope to match, they will learn to adjust their expectations.


----------



## Fueri (Jan 3, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



They'll want to protect the nuke program, IMO.

Their real problem is that Trump just changed the rules.

Their typical game of proxy attacks and denial of involvement just got tossed right into the crapper.

So, they have a problem, as they have to do something, but their normal game likely gets them slapped hard again and an open attack is likely worse for them.

They don't want an open war, as they know the west is slobbering to take out that nuclear program, and that is the most important thing to them at this point, IMO.

We'll see.  Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 3, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


There are several positive impacts his execution will have.  He has been the mastermind of the Quds force for twenty years and has built it alliances and proxy on the basis on personal contacts over the years, so his absence will be a significant disruption to Iran's imperialist adventures.  It tells he leadership, including the supreme leader, that no one who attacks Americans or American property is safe anywhere.  It tells them that any retaliation against the US such as the embassy attack will lead to even worse US attacks than they were responding to.  It will make the Iranian leadership appear less formidable and more vulnerable to their enemies in Iran and Iraq.  Basically, it exposes the iranian leadership as bullshiters who are much less fierce and much less capable than the want others to think.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 3, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


I feel what you say is possible and I hope it happens.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 3, 2020)

Hope is hardly a foreign policy


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

ElmerMudd said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Dimms are just looking for political points and their lack of support is disgusting.
> ...



Disposing of a terrorist that has murdered hundreds of Americans see,s like a good idea to me.

Chamberlain didn’t want to start a war.  How did that turn out.

Did you ever ask what the end game was from any Obama drone strikes?

What about going into Pakistan to kill Bin Ladin?  Pakistan has the bomb. What was the long term strategy of taking out a old diabetic porn freak living in a basement?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.



_*Hillary Clinton told a group of Wall Street Investors that she was willing to go to
War with Iran and Russia to remove Assad, and told them, Consider War with Iran, and “Investment”.*_


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

*


Don’t you have a goat costume to put on for your wedding night as an ISIS Bride?


*


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 3, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> LOL... That meat puppet faggot bolshevik wanted to start a civil war to collapse the US.


Yes, I believe tRump does.

Surprised you noticed though, you aren't usually that quick on the uptake.

No offense.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

Don’t you have to go suck the cock of your dead daddy al Baghdadi?



Crepitus said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... That meat puppet faggot bolshevik wanted to start a civil war to collapse the US.
> ...


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jan 3, 2020)

It was not that long ago when the very same people were pissed off at Trump for not using a military response to Iran attacking oil tankers.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Don’t you have to go suck the cock of your dead daddy al Baghdadi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is up with leaping to Pete's defense?

Is he your "special friend"?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

Shouldn’t you get busy licking Ayatollah Assaholla?



Crepitus said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t you have to go suck the cock of your dead daddy al Baghdadi?
> ...


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Shouldn’t you get busy licking Ayatollah Assaholla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure where you're going with that.  I'm not really a fan of most middle eastern lleaders.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

Sure you are.  They are your friends and you love them and defend them.





Crepitus said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn’t you get busy licking Ayatollah Assaholla?
> ...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

When did lefties start this anti war stance?

I didn’t hear it when HIllary and Obama went to war.

Do you guys have a clear international strategy other than anything Trump does is bad?

So pathetic and transparent.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

*They are scum, and liars.  They were attacking Trump every day for wanting to bring our troops home.  They bowed down and sucked Obama’s dick for blowing up a US Citizen with a drone, with no trial, no warrant and no notification of Congress, but spit on Trump for killing a terrorist who killed near a thousand Americans and countless other innocent people.*



ColonelAngus said:


> When did lefties start this anti war stance?
> 
> I didn’t hear it when HIllary and Obama went to war.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *They are scum, and liars.  They were attacking Trump every day for wanting to bring our troops home.  They bowed down and sucked Obama’s dick for blowing up a US Citizen with a drone, with no trial, no warrant and no notification of Congress, but spit on Trump for killing a terrorist who killed near a thousand Americans and countless other innocent people.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They just want the White House so they can continue to fleece the American public for their own money and power.

That’s all governance is to them.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

*Their system of bribery, extortion, graft and self enrichment was exposed.  It’s one of the first things Trump began to shut down, but I hate to tell you this it’s a lot worse than you think.

They want our guns, and then they want our children, and then they want your property.

And if you think I am kidding read UN Agenda 2030.  It is The Democrat platform ver batem.

What they have planned for America is a Nightmare.



ColonelAngus said:





The Original Tree said:



			They are scum, and liars.  They were attacking Trump every day for wanting to bring our troops home.  They bowed down and sucked Obama’s dick for blowing up a US Citizen with a drone, with no trial, no warrant and no notification of Congress, but spit on Trump for killing a terrorist who killed near a thousand Americans and countless other innocent people.



ColonelAngus said:



			When did lefties start this anti war stance?

I didn’t hear it when HIllary and Obama went to war.

Do you guys have a clear international strategy other than anything Trump does is bad?

So pathetic and transparent.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


They just want the White House so they can continue to fleece the American public for their own money and power.

That’s all governance is to them.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.



You're so far off it's amazing.  He was planning and plotting americans deaths. You're sympathizing with him. Simply pathetic.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope is a disgusting terrorist whore and so are most of these leftist assholes.



LordBrownTrout said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.
> ...


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.


 Obama launches 2,800 strikes on Iraq, Syria without congressional approval. That’s different because shut up.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.




Are you really this stupid....

The 150 billion dollars in cash that obama gave to the Iranians.....on pallets.......was used to kill Americans in Iraq and Afghanistan you moron.........they also use that money for their nuclear weapon program......

War with Iran works against Trump, not for him you idiot....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 4, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Trump predicted Obama would start a war with Iran to get re-elected.
> 
> Obama was re-elected.  Without a war with Iran.
> 
> ...




No....obama claimed he was born in Kenya to get his book deal......


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 4, 2020)

Faun said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Moron, he didn't attack Iran, he killed an Iranian terrorist in Iraq, a guy who was responsible for the killing and maiming of American soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan...


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.


Yeah we should take zero action against those that attack US embassies. I'm sure they will only do it once.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 4, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.
> ...



 So will the next guy and the next guy and the next guy and the next guy........they have been doing this for centuries and are better at this than us.

 When Americans really start dying, and if we keep this up they will, things then get really ugly.

 During the first gulf war and the initial invasion of Iraq people were glued to their sets listening to the generals lie to us. We trusted them. We now know better.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 4, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



 American soldier's have no business being in Iraq and Afghanistan.

 If you really cared about them you would be demanding that they be brought home.   

 As an aside .......when are you going to start paying for all of this?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.
> ...



Appeasement. If never fails! 

Just look at WW2.


----------



## sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

11 pages of some really misled posters here

_let's try again_

what is *Trump's strategy*?
i don't want to hear about _Obama, Liberals,democrats,past history_

I'm a tax payer, i want a *Trump Administration plan for 2020*

fact is, the entire world wants to know....
What is Trump's strategy on Iran?


~S~


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



And not only them.

In fact, Iranian journalist and activist Masih Alinejad tweeted almost immediately after Soleimani’s death was reported that the Quds commander was also hated by ordinary Iranians for his long history of brutality against his own people. That includes a bloody crackdown on university students in Iran in the 1990s.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2020)

Iranian exile called in to tell James O'Brien she's "ecstatic" that Qassem Soleimani is dead as he's "taken her country away for the last forty years." 

Iranian caller Yasmin said just last month alone hundreds of people were killed by Qassem Soleimani and his "vicious dogs." 

"They have taken over my country for the last 40 years. So I'm ecstatic and I'm so happy that finally this vicious dog has been killed." 

James quoted conflict journalist Oz Katerji who said that many people will be celebrating this assassination throughout the Middle East. 

"You remind us that for an awful lot of Iranian exiles and indeed for people still living under the yoke of this fundamentalist regime, this will be welcomed," said James. He pointed out that the Iranian Quds Force are not only the enemy of ISIS but also the US so to look at this as black and white, good and bad, is a "lazy" Western trope. 

Yasmin agreed, "They've taken my country away from me for the last 40 years and I've lived here for so long. I'm in exile still and I want to go back and I can't go back."


Iranian exile tells James O'Brien she's "ecstatic" Qassem Soleimani is dead - LBC


----------



## Penelope (Jan 4, 2020)

Masih Alinejad is the President in hiding, right?  Meanwhile the Evangelicals in this country want a theocratic nation.

Its no secret Pompeo and Tramp want to do a coup.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 4, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.
> ...



Tramp wants to get re-elected and he wants to do a coup in Iran, and tramp started it when he put strict sanctions on Iran.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Masih Alinejad is the President in hiding, right?  Meanwhile the Evangelicals in this country want a theocratic nation.
> 
> Its no secret Pompeo and Tramp want to do a coup.





Go and live in the ME.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Are you 5 because you sound like your 5.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 4, 2020)

*Liberal college students when Obama ordered a recorded 573 drone attacks in 5 countries, none with congressional "permission" that resulted in over 1200 civilian deaths (estimated):



 

Liberal college students angered by Trumps one drone attack on a legitimate military target after they attacked our embassy:



 


*


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 4, 2020)

Trump will get re-elected regardless.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.



Oh I see, so they're equal comparisons, on the condition you just have to ignore context and events.
Hear that people? If Iran were to bomb the USA and Trump retaliates then he's a hypocrite.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 4, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Trump will get re-elected regardless.


Trump may get elected and he may not.
The way the killing of Qasem Soleimani plays out will have a big affect. Qasem Soleimani was a horrible person that the world is better without. But it is not that simple. We know from the deposing and killing of Saddam Hussein, the aftermath can be worse than the tyrant.
If Trump can navigate the aftermath to a positive result, he will deserve credit.
If the aftermath ends up with results worse than when Qasem Soleimani was alive, that is on Trump also.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> No Tramp just did, to get re-elected.  Who is the negotiator, Tis Obama, not tramp.



Priceless isn't it? Almost as epic as his whining about Obama playing golf.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


You don't think Iran is going to retaliate?


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


No, reading impaired rightie, it means I don't want to go to war with Iran and I will not aid Impeached Trump's attempts to start one.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 6, 2020)

Faun said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You don't think Iran hasn't been pulling strings behind attacks on US interest for years?  Did you really think Obama's appeasement plan of shipping them pallets of cash actually accomplished anything?  Are you really that dumb?  No need to answer the last question, it was rhetorical.  Since the constantly and continually act against US interests, future actions are as sure as the sun coming up each day.  The difference is that Trump will give them back double anything they do.  There won't be the Obama pussy rules of engagement.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2020)

kwc57 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



 What interests are these?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 6, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


If you do if it was at an embassy  moron.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2020)

kwc57 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


You're stupid if you don't realize Impeached Trump only did this to help him get re-elected. And how should you know that? Because that was on his mind 8 years ago when he thought Obama would attack Iran to help him get re-elected. It's what hd thinks needs to be done to get another 4 years in office.

Impeached  Trump's malfeasance is making to world more dangerous.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If 1 American dies as a result of this, its all on trump.
Not Obama.
Not Clinton.
Trump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


That's true. It's also true the vast majority on the right won't give a shit.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They will find some way to blame Democrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 7, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


He was a target because Americans have ALREADY died.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 7, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You mean the appeasement party.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2020)

kwc57 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How many Americans have the United States government killed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 8, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You need to be more specific in your question.


----------

